# Pelican Bass Raider 10E Deluxe



## Fishin'Fool

Hello, I am new to this site, and have gotten some very good ideas about modifying boats. I am getting a "10' Pelican Bass Raider Deluxe" pretty soon. It is made from a RAM-X (PVC Plastic) material that is very strong and takes impacts very well. I would love to build a small casting deck on the front of it, and maybe put some camo wrap on it so i am able to take it duck hunting. Has anyone ever had past experiences with this kind of boat? If so please reply to this post. Pictures are included at the bottom of this paragraph.

Fishin'Fool


----------



## Jim

Hi!
Thanks for joining. Great little boat you are buying. I have one myself. I do not recommend a deck for it. If you simply move the seats back a few inches you will be able to stand....carefully and fish. Those boats are plastic and they all eventually soke up water which makes the boat heavy. You can stencil black onto it if you want, but i would spend the money and time breaking up your outline by blocking yourself and the seats instead.

Jim


----------



## zerofivenismo

FF, that is a nice little fishing vessel. I agree with Jim that you shouldn't build a casting deck. I bass fished standing in my bass raider 95% of the time and it never seem to affect my casting and pitching. Adding a rudder and rod straps would prove to be more valuable mods than a deck. Biggest issue with that boat is the wind. A rudder will aid (but not cure) the rear from swinging around when wind kicks up.


----------



## Skidz

Fishin Fool, 

Welcome!

My wife and I have a Baby Bass, made by Bass Hunter. It's 2 ft shorter than yours at 8 feet, but it is quite stable, as long as we don't get too crazy with moving about. That said, even with a boat that is longer by a bit, I would not put a deck on it. It will just be too top heavy. You would be risking falling out or capsizing if something unexpected happened, say hitting a stump or a bee decides you look tasty. I can stand up in the BB just fine, but I don't do it unless I have to.

Also, I would doubt that paint would stick very good to the plastic these boats are made of. Maybe some of that Krylon that's made for plastics, but I don't recall seeing any in a good camo color. A better solution might be to get a camo cloth or fabric and drape it over the boat, breaking up the outline.

We both love our little boat for when we just want to throw it in the truck and go, not worrying about hooking up the the big boat. It's great for that, but be sure you understand the limitations of a boat this size, keeping safety in mind first, and acting accordingly.

Skidz


----------



## freetofish

Welcome aboard fishing fool....Like all the other posts, I really wouldn't want to see you add a deck to your boat.....top heavy and dangerous...enjoy what you have and just remember that your not fishing from shore...that boat will get you in places where you'll catch lots of fish...
Glad to have you younger men sign on.
Peace
Ron


----------



## pharaoh2

You could paint your boat, but I'd suggest camo burlap. If you do like building things, I could think of a few ways you could build a light weight duck blind that sits on top of the boat. 1x2 pine could be used for a frame and keep the weight down. A trap door on top with hinges and bungee cords to assist in opening. It wouldn't have to be more then about 3 feet high, then you could shoot from a sitting (stable) position. Good luck.


----------



## Fishin'Fool

Thanks for the suggestions about the casting deck and the duck blind. Now that i think about it, I wont need to build a deck. Standing on the floor is just fine for me. Oh yea, i bought a 50lb thrust Prowler Trolling motor for the back, it auctually goes a pretty decent speed. I also added Camo padded seats, some rod holders, and a Humminbird Fishfinder. The way i rigged the transducer is pretty cool, i impressed my self with it. Haha, anyways i'll take some updated pics when i get home. 

P.S- I think i did something wrong when i uploaded the pictures, help please?

Thanks, 
Fishin'Fool


----------



## Fishin'Fool

I want to add some HyrdoTurf to the floor. I was thinking i could just put a few velcro strips underneath it that attaches to the floor and the HydroTurf, so incase i need to take the floor out, i can just un-velcro it, and it comes out. Is this material light? If so, than that is probably what i will go with.

Thanks,
FF


----------



## Jim

Fishin'Fool said:


> Thanks for the suggestions about the casting deck. Now that i think about it, I wont need it. Standing on the floor is just fine for me. Oh yea, i bought a 50lb thrust Prowler Trolling motor for the back, it auctually goes a pretty decent speed. I also added Camo padded seats, some rod holders, and a Humminbird Fishfinder. The way i rigged the transducer is pretty cool, i impressed my self with it. Haha, anyways i'll take some updated pics when i get home.
> 
> P.S- I think i did something wrong when i uploaded the pictures, help please?
> 
> Thanks,
> Fishin'Fool



Not sure about the pics, the url does not load either.

https://www.pedalboat.com/com/fish/br10/br10e_sm.jpg


But the price for that boat seems high, look here: https://www.directboats.com/minibassboats.html


----------



## Fishin'Fool

Okay, im sure ill figure it out. I bought the boat @ Academy Sports & Outdoors for $550. Pretty good deal considering Dicks sporting goods was $799! I really didnt want to order it because i feel more comfortable seeing the product in person before i purchase it, and the shipping company's arent very trustworthy. Im thinking about naming her: "Lip Ripper" 

Pics coming soon!

Thanks! 

FF


----------



## Specknreds

FF, where are you fishing? That would be a great Eden Isle or Carr Drive fishing boat. The wind and waves won't affect you in there. I spent every summer when I was your age fishing out of a pirogue in those bayous.


----------



## Fishin'Fool

@ Specknreds

I usually bass fish in the canals at Heritage Park. I dont have a registration on my boat yet so i can go to any places with alot of boat traffic. When i get my regristration, i plan on going to Carr Drive, and Gohagens Canal (I think thats how its spelled).


----------



## Fishin'Fool

Alright, i finally took some pictures of the boat with a few mods done to it.


----------



## Fishin'Fool

A few things not pictured are the battery, the rest of my fishing poles, and some fish. Haha, ive been catching some bass, but they haven't been that big. Anyone know of any good bass areas/ponds that i could fish in? Still working on my registration. :shock: If you don't understand my transducer setup, this is how i did it: I got 2 storage clips from Academy (They are used to store running lights), and then i found 4 1" stainless screws and screwed them into the left back pontoon. After i got them secured to the boat, i caked the screws with waterproof silicone. Then i took a 12" piece of PVC pipe, and ran my transducer cord up the pipe and out the top. I drilled a hole in the bottom of the pipe and put a zip-tie through the hole in the pipe and the mounting hole in the transducer. Then i finished it by wrapping the pipe with electric tape so the clips could grip onto the pipe. If anyone has any suggestions about some mod ideas? or just want some more information about something on the boat, just feel free to ask.

Thanks,
Fishin'Fool


----------



## bottomcountry

Hey bud, I have a 8ft pond hunter that I bought, it was already mossy oak (kinda like the atv plastic coating on the fenders) anyways I built 2 small decks for my boat out of wooden 1x1's....just built a square frame to wedge in the slots your seat frame slides into then I just screwed plywood to the frame and covered with camo carpet i got at walmart for like $20 very cheap and very easy me and my nephew both fish and duck hunt outta this boat and we are both around 6ft and 180lbs so the boat is plenty stable.Best part about the decks is that they are easily removable plus with the decks in u can store things underneath it. My decks are 1 between the seats and another in front of the front seat with the front seat gone I slide the back deck forward and you have all the deck to yourself. Hope this helped you out


----------



## bottomcountry

this is it


----------



## Fishin'Fool

bottomcountry said:


> Hey bud, I have a 8ft pond hunter that I bought, it was already mossy oak (kinda like the atv plastic coating on the fenders) anyways I built 2 small decks for my boat out of wooden 1x1's....just built a square frame to wedge in the slots your seat frame slides into then I just screwed plywood to the frame and covered with camo carpet i got at walmart for like $20 very cheap and very easy me and my nephew both fish and duck hunt outta this boat and we are both around 6ft and 180lbs so the boat is plenty stable.Best part about the decks is that they are easily removable plus with the decks in u can store things underneath it. My decks are 1 between the seats and another in front of the front seat with the front seat gone I slide the back deck forward and you have all the deck to yourself. Hope this helped you out




Thanks for the suggestion man. But i dont think i am going to build a deck. I love the camo on your boat though, i am thinking about buying grass stencils, and use them to camo paint my boat. Also, I am desperately searching for a trailer because the bottom of my boat is getting torn up from the cement at the launch. I try and keep it off of the ground, but it still finds its way to hit concrete. im thinking an old jet ski trailer, or old utility trailer would get the job done if i restore it, and put bunks on it. But all of the trailers that i find, the owners dont have a title for them. Im pretty sure i cant register a trailer in Louisiana without papers for it.


----------



## bottomcountry

That is very true man, I have bounced man almost everytime i have launched it. a buddy of mine uses a utility trailer he picked up at Harbor Freight it is colapsable and very cool.


----------



## reedjj

You could probably find a used Jet ski trailer pretty cheap. Then just mod the bunks to fit your Bass Raider.

That's a nice little setup you have!


----------



## Fishin'Fool

@ bottomcountry - I have seen those, but they dont make them in 10 foot length, only 8 foot.

@reedjj - I have seen them all over Craigslist, but none of them seem to have a title. And im sure Louisiana will not let me register a boat trailer without papers.


----------



## reedjj

Get the one from harbor freight and mount a truck tool box to the front of it to take up the extra space that you don't need. When your towing it you could put your life jackets, tackle box's or whatever equipment you wanted to keep from blowing out of the boat while towing. 

It would make a nice place to lock up your TM if you went into a restaurant or spent the night somewhere while towing it to a fishin spot.


----------



## Fishin'Fool

Here is a picture of The Turbo Tub in my duck hunting spot early one morning.


----------



## tfultz

This is my bass raider 10 E. Its been a fun project. Theres 2 Optima blue top batteries, duelpro 2 bank on board charger...ive never ran both batteries down! On the front i have a Minnkota 45lb. thrust variable speed trolling motor and a Lowrance Elite 5 gps/sonar with Navionics lake maps. Up graded the seats from the stock ones. Trailer was a non-floor..added my own with gides. Works really well. Up graded the factory lights to LEDs.


----------

